

Aspiring photographer snaps photos for some Rejection Therapy - edburgess
http://sneakylittlefox.tumblr.com/post/2159137019/rejection-therapy-day-11-december-9th

======
mustpax
I used to do quite a bit of street photography in Istanbul. It is an awesome
way of learning to talk to strangers. The more comfortable you become the more
comfortable others are with you. Truly the best kind of rejection therapy
around.

This guy ended up buying me tea: <http://mustpax.deviantart.com/art/View-from-
the-top-34181357>

------
theDoug
Is anything where there's a possibility of hearing a 'no' rejection therapy?
Asking people if you can take their photo before doing so is just being
considerate.

~~~
delackner
He was taking portraits. Not really possible to do without the subject
cooperating.

------
twelch
Look forward to seeing what else he comes up with. He's definitely got the
skills.

------
leonardheaton
Mamma mia! Nice shot! Shows you you can get when you get out of your comfort
zone and ask.

